# Fire Department Inspection of Commercial Building



## Mule (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, I’m not even close to a fire inspector so I need you guys to help me out. This was an inspection performed by our FD at our municipal building. A lot of the comments on the report I understand but need help on interpreting what is being asked on a specific violation.

Here is the exact wording on the report.

The use of extension cords/multiplug outlets. An extension chord may be utilized: if it is plugged into a wall outlet only and supplies only one appliance or device. At no time can it be hooked in series with other extension cords/multiplug adaptors. It must be of sufficient size to handle the needs of the device and placed in a way that it is not in an area susceptible to damage or wear. Multiplug adaptors may be used with the plug directly into the wall socket and 1 item only plugged into each socket. The use of an extension cord or multiplug box in series is prohibited. In both of these items are utilized for temporary wiring for temporary wiring for equipment/devices that are mobile (ie: computers, adding machines, etc.) They (temporary wiring) cannot be substituted for permanent wiring (ie: devices mounted to walls, desks, etc.)

Example: Multiple appliances 1 extension chord Ed's office.

Example: Temp wiring/permanent: 6 plug adapter mounted to wall in telephone room.

Example: Stephanie office extension chord mounted to wall.

I understand everything except the last sentence of this part....

The use of an extension cord or multiplug box in series is prohibited. *If both of these items are utilized for temporary wiring for equipment/devices that are mobile (ie: computers, adding machines, etc.) They (temporary wiring) cannot be substituted for permanent wiring (ie: devices mounted to walls, desks, etc.) *

I think he is saying that you cannot connect a extension chord into a surge protector and use it as permanent wiring.

OR in the case of the telephone room where there is a 6 outlet plug inserted into a 2 gang outlet then that is not allowed.

However you can use a surge protector IF you don't attach another extension chord or surge protector in series with it.

So.....2 gang outlet, plug a surge protector plugged into that for...computer, monitor, printer, adding machine, phone charger, is okay.

Is that what I am reading? I know it would be easy to call and ask him...I'm just wanting you fire code guys take on it!

By the way...my office passed inspection.... :shock:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2010)

> [plug a surge protector plugged into that for/QUOTE] You got it but a surge protector alone is not sufficient the power strips should be UL listed with a circuit breaker/fuse


----------



## Mule (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you very much. I thought I understood what the inspector was saying but wanted to run it by the group!


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 2, 2010)

In other words ---- One surge prtector w/ ocpd built in may have the device(s) plugged directly into it. you cannot however:

* use an extension cord, then plug the surge protector into the extension cord and then plug the devices in.

* You cannot daisy chain surge protectors with each other - i.e. one plugged in wall, need more outlet so second surge protector plugged into first outlet strip.

* you cannot use an extension cord plugged intot h surge protector to power a device.

That is my take on the wording..... Not sure what is actually stated or seen. If any question arise, i usually take digital pictures so that I can e-mail them to the recipient of the fire inspection report..... You know, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2010)

I think they also mean no permanent power use.  Not sure how they qualify it by being mounted to wall or desk


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 2, 2010)

Interpreted as:



Municipal building has an area where an extension cord is plugged into an outlet servicing a surge protecting multiple outlet adaptor with multiple appliances plugged into that. (Typically seen where the multiple outlet adaptor’s cord is only 4-6’) and the facility needs a little extra length to serve there lack of compliant electrical service to the area.



And as MT says make sure the multiple plug adaptors are UL listed and not counterfeit and have surge protection and breaker.  I have had a few fires where the breaker in the service panels didn’t trip because of a lack of enough energy/force to trip and the extension cord wring was melted to the wall and floor respectively.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jul 3, 2010)

We are pretty tough on extension cords use in this city and have a different outlook on the permanent use of extension cords. They are to be used only on portable appliances defined as drills, vacuum cleaners, handheld electrical devices. If an inspection is done and we find one or two extension cords that only have a single lamp or light load we usually over look this. The use of an extension cord for more than 90 days (per code) is consider permanent and is not allowed. Devices that are in place more than 90 days should be plugged into an outlet. We are a little more liberal on the mulit-plug surge protected listed power strips and allow their use not to exceed per circuit.

*605.5 Extension cords. *Extension cords and flexible cords shall not be a substitute for permanent wiring.






*605.9 Temporary wiring. *Temporary wiring for electrical

power and lighting installations is allowed for a period not to
​exceed 90 days.


----------



## peach (Jul 5, 2010)

gotta go with hlfire here... they are prohibited in commercial buildings.  (A surge protector is not the same thing.. as long as you don't have to connect an extension cord to get to the surge protector... that's a concept a lot of jurisdictions miss particularly in their own offices).


----------



## beach (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.compliance.gov/forms-pubs/eresources/fastfacts_daisychains.pdf


----------



## Mule (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies. Looks like all of the comments are basicly the same requirements.

There was a lot more on the report....that was the only confusing item.

I appreciate all the answers. Hope everyone had a safe 4th.


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 25, 2013)

Good afternoon all,

So, if I understand the above correctly, with respect to building occupancy B, the following scheme is NOT allowed:

A single ceiling outlet connects to a multi-plug surge protected listed power strip which connects to several extension cords, ran across the ceiling, each connecting to one of several lighting fixtures suspended from a rafter.

On the other hand, the following scheme IS allowed:

A single ceiling outlet connects to an extension cord, ran across the ceiling, in turn connecting to a multi-plug surge protected listed power strip which connects to several lighting fixtures suspended from rafters.

Please advise and thank you!


----------



## beach (Mar 25, 2013)

No, you can't connect a multi-plug surge protected, listed powerstrip to an extension cord. If you can find a long enough surge protector, you can plug it into the recept. and plug the lighting fixtures into it (no extension cords on either end of the surge protector.

Or..... you can do it the correct way and provide permanent wiring with overcurrent protection to the light fixtures


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 26, 2013)

@ beach

Thank you for your reply. Permanent wiring wouldn't help since the set-up I desribed would be for a temporary exhibition piece (lighting fixtures encased in birch plywood, suspended from rafters). Also, not to be snarky, but so that I can back up your recommendation, is there a code I can cite prohibiting a listed powerstrip connected to an extension cord?


----------



## midwestFCO (Mar 26, 2013)

(4) 605.4 Multiplug adapters.

Multiplug adapters, such as cube adapters, unfused plug strips or any other device not complying with NFPA 70 as listed in rule 1301:7-7-47 of the Administrative Code shall be prohibited.

(a) 605.4.1 Power tap design.

Relocatable power taps shall be of the polarized or grounded type, equipped with overcurrent protection, and shall be listed in accordance with UL 1363 as listed in rule 1301:7-7-47 of the Administrative Code.

(b) 605.4.2 Power supply.

Relocatable power taps shall be directly connected to a permanently installed receptacle.

© 605.4.3 Installation.

Relocatable power tap cords shall not extend through walls, ceilings, floors, under doors or floor coverings, or be subject to environmental or physical damage.

(5) 605.5 Extension cords.

Extension cords and flexible cords shall not be a substitute for permanent wiring. Extension cords and flexible cords shall not be affixed to structures, extended through walls, ceilings or floors, or under doors or floor coverings, nor shall such cords be subject to environmental damage or physical impact. Extension cords shall be used only with portable appliances.

(a) 605.5.1 Power supply.

Extension cords shall be plugged directly into an approved receptacle, power tap or multiplug adapter and, except for approved multiplug extension cords, shall serve only one portable appliance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 26, 2013)

605.4 Multiplug adapters.

Multiplug adapters, such as cube adapters, unfused plug strips or any other device not complying with NFPA 70 shall be prohibited.

605.4.1 Power tap design.

Relocatable power taps shall be of the polarized or grounded type, equipped with overcurrent protection, and shall be listed in accordance with UL 1363.

605.4.2 Power supply.

Relocatable power taps shall be directly connected to a permanently installed receptacle.



605.4.3 Installation.

Relocatable power tap cords shall not extend through walls, ceilings, floors, under doors or floor coverings, or be subject to environmental or physical damage.

605.5 Extension cords.

Extension cords and flexible cords shall not be a substitute for permanent wiring. Extension cords and flexible cords shall not be affixed to structures, extended through walls, ceilings or floors, or under doors or floor coverings, nor shall such cords be subject to environmental damage or physical impact. Extension cords shall be used only with portable appliances.

605.5.1 Power supply.

Extension cords shall be plugged directly into an approved receptacle, power tap or multiplug adapter and, except for approved multiplug extension cords, shall serve only one portable appliance.

605.5.2 Ampacity.

The ampacity of the extension cords shall not be less than the rated capacity of the portable appliance supplied by the cord.

605.5.3 Maintenance.

Extension cords shall be maintained in good condition without splices, deterioration or damage.

605.5.4 Grounding.

Extension cords shall be grounded when serving grounded portable appliances.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

lighting fixtures encased in birch plywood, suspended from rafters

So what are they doing the temp for ???

What is temp 31 days less or more?

Is this an A or B or M???


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 26, 2013)

@ cda

The exhibition is scheduled not to exceed seven days. The facility is a private college, building ocupancy type B. The installation is inside a sprinkled area.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

Art work or something???


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. Modern art, go figure.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

605.9 Temporary wiring. Temporary wiring for electrical

power and lighting installations is allowed for a period not to

exceed 90 days. Temporary wiring methods shall meet the

applicable provisions of NFPA 70.

Exception: Temporary wiring for electrical power and

lighting installations is allowed during periods of construction,

remodeling, repair or demolition of buildings, structures,

equipment or similar activities.

605.9.1 Attachment to structures. Temporary wiring

attached to a structure shall be attached in an approved manner.


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> 605.9 Temporary wiring. Temporary wiring for electricalpower and lighting installations is allowed for a period not to
> 
> exceed 90 days. Temporary wiring methods shall meet the
> 
> ...


This excludes the use of extension cords, power strips, ect.? So the temporary wiring would go straight from a junction box directly to the light sockets.


----------



## beach (Mar 26, 2013)

November 18, 2002

Wade R. Abnett, ASP

Senior Safety Engineer

Middle River Aircraft Systems

103 Chesapeake Park Plaza

Baltimore, MD 21220

Dear Mr. Abnett:

Thank you for your October 22, 2001 letter to the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA). This letter constitutes OSHA's interpretation only of the requirements discussed and may not be applicable to any questions not delineated within your original correspondence. You had concerns regarding an OSHA interpretation letter, "_The use of power strips_" addressed to Mr. Rick Cee, Chairperson, OSHA, Salt Lake City Technical Center, dated June 11, 1993. This letter has been removed from OSHA's website and is no longer considered current. We apologize for the delay in responding to your request.

*Question:* What is the current compliance status on the use of "power strips"?

*Reply:* "Power strips" (as they are most commonly referred to) "Surge/Spike Protectors" or "Portable Outlets," typically consist of several components, such as multiple electrical receptacles, on/off power switch, circuit breaker, and a grounded flexible power cord. One nationally recognized testing laboratory, Underwriters Laboratories (UL), refers to power strips as _Relocatable Power Taps (RPTs)_ and, in its "_General Information for Electrical Equipment Directory_" (sometimes called the UL white book or UL Directory), describes RPTs as "_relocatable multiple outlet extensions of a branch circuit to supply laboratory equipment, home workshops, home movie lighting controls, musical instrumentation, and to provide outlet receptacles for computers, audio and video equipment and other equipment."_ Power strips may contain other electronic components intended to provide electrical noise filtering or surge protection. UL defines and lists such devices in UL 1283, _Standard for Electromagnetic Interference Filters_ and UL 1449, _Transient Voltage Surge Suppressors (TVSS);_ TVSSs are dual-listed by UL and meet the requirements of UL 1363, _Relocatable Power Taps._

OSHA's standard at 29 CFR §1910.303(b)(2), Installation and use, requires that "_Listed or labeled equipment shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing or labeling_." Manufacturers and nationally recognized testing laboratories determine the proper uses for power strips. *For example, the UL Directory contains instructions that require UL-listed RPTs to be directly connected to a permanently installed branch circuit receptacle; they are not to be series-connected to other RPTs or connected to extension cords. UL also specifies that RPTs are not intended for use at construction sites and similar locations. *

Power strips are designed for use with a number of low-powered loads, such as computers, peripherals, or audio/video components. Power loads are addressed by 29 CFR §1910.304(b)(2), _Outlet devices_: "_Outlet devices shall have an ampere rating not less than the load to be served._" Power strips are not designed for high power loads such as space heaters, refrigerators and microwave ovens, which can easily exceed the recommended ampere ratings on many power strips. They must also meet the requirements of §1910.305(g)(1), _Use of flexible cords and cables_. For example, the flexible power cord is not to be routed through walls, windows, ceilings, floors, or similar openings.

Thank you for your interest in occupational safety and health. We hope you find this information helpful. OSHA requirements are set by statute, standards and regulations. Our interpretation letters explain these requirements and how they apply to particular circumstances, but they cannot create additional employer obligations. This letter constitutes OSHA's interpretation of the requirements discussed. Note that our enforcement guidance may be affected by changes to OSHA rules. Also, from time to time we update our guidance in response to new information.

To keep apprised of such developments, you can consult OSHA's website at http://www.osha.gov/. If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact the Office of General Industry Enforcement at (202) 693-1850.

Sincerely,

Richard E. Fairfax, Director

Directorate of Enforcement Programs


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2013)

Not an nec person

But if you have been to fairs carnivals indoor conventions

They run temp power all the time and it looks pretty and is safe

Not just to lights but outlets also


----------



## danzare083 (Mar 26, 2013)

@ cda

This is great stuff. Thanks for all your help!


----------

